# Anyone ever use a "Pee Post"?



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm wondering if these "Pee Post" work...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11109

Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

If they do I'm so getting one.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Exactly my question. According to the amazon reviews it doesn't but I am curious to see what ppl say...


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

I had one ... they dogs could have cared less it was there and ended up getting it out of the ground and running around with it like a toy ... not worth it.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

I almost got one before, but I didnt based on the reviews. If they made a poop post thing, I'd probably get that though. Haha. I hate scouring the yard to poops.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

One of the reviews said to catch some of their pee/poo in a paper cup and deposit it where you want them to go. Might try that and see if it works.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Every vertical object in my backyard is a pee post xD


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Miranda16 said:


> ...ended up getting it out of the ground and running around with it like a toy ... not worth it.


That's what I was thinking ours would do too.



LazyGRanch713 said:


> Every vertical object in my backyard is a pee post xD


Same here. Our CO pee on everything and I would love a way to direct them to a specific area.

----


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

It worked for us but it stinks.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I've never used one, but IMO the best way to train your dog where to go in a specific place is to take them out on a leash, use your body to block them from leaving the designated "bathroom area" until they've gone, then give them a party every time they go in the right place. Takes lots and lots of patience, but it certainly works if you're consistent and persistent.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I've used a silmilar product to train the dogs to go in one certain area of the yard (last house, where they had a yard large enough to only USE one area) worked pretty well as a training tool, but they do eventually lose thier effectiveness. Of course of the training is done right by that time they've served their purpose.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I never used one of those but we did buy fox urine for our coonhound, didn't work (she would not potty in our kennel at all, had to be walked)


----------



## doginthedesert (Jun 18, 2010)

This is really gross, but the pee post didn't work for us until we got a few male humans to pee on it. So I don't think the pee post worked at all. In our new house I am going to have a bunch of drunken college students over and tell them to pee in the corner I want the dog to go in


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, yes I've use one. I'll never forget the hangover the next day.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Yes, yes I've use one. I'll never forget the hangover the next day.


ROFL! We need a like button on DF!


----------

